# Rezilon update



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Just wanted to update those producers in the south that may have problems with Italian ryegrass in Bermuda grass hayfields.....Rezilon is lights out for IR. Not a speck of it in my fields that are usually covered in new growth about now....if it’s as good at crabgrass as it is on IR it’s darn sure worth it.....i will be spraying in Feb/March for crabgrass control.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

Same results for me . Not a sign of any green in my field.


----------



## JOR Farm (Aug 27, 2019)

Same here too. Absolutely no ryegrass


----------



## nate123 (Jul 27, 2020)

Is it available for purchase? Had training on it from Producers Coop (part of Private Pesticide Applicators continuing ed) in Bryan TX in early December, but they didn't have it available yet.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

nate123 said:


> Is it available for purchase? Had training on it from Producers Coop (part of Private Pesticide Applicators continuing ed) in Bryan TX in early December, but they didn't have it available yet.


Some states have not approved it yet.....I think Florida is suppose to make available this year, not sure about Tx.....have to ask your co-op about that.


----------



## gradyjohn (Jul 17, 2012)

somedevildawg said:


> Some states have not approved it yet.....I think Florida is suppose to make available this year, not sure about Tx.....have to ask your co-op about that.


Its OK in Texas


----------



## nhbaler282 (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks for the update and keep us updated I am going to use it here on my Bermuda grass cause the crab grass was worse this year I have been told about 28’00 a acre for the chemical is that about right?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

nhbaler282 said:


> Thanks for the update and keep us updated I am going to use it here on my Bermuda grass cause the crab grass was worse this year I have been told about 28'00 a acre for the chemical is that about right?


That sounds about right, just depends on your supplier......pricey for sure.


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Just wanted to update those producers in the south that may have problems with Italian ryegrass in Bermuda grass hayfields.....Rezilon is lights out for IR. Not a speck of it in my fields that are usually covered in new growth about now....if it's as good at crabgrass as it is on IR it's darn sure worth it.....i will be spraying in Feb/March for crabgrass control.


Dawg,

Thanks for the update/s. I have not read the label, but recently heard that it is recommended to not plant anything from seed for up to 22 months after spraying Rezilon. If that is true you may not need to spray again for crabgrass control in late winter. I don't want to be spreading false information. What have you or anyone heard/read about this?

Vincent


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That appears to be correct.....won't be planting any cereal grains for winter production whilst using Rezilon for sure.....idk how effective it is once you get past 6 months but my hope is to extinguish the seed bank for crabgrass, that may not be possible. But according to their plantback restrictions, it may be possible to skip a year and still achieve results. Idk, time will tell I suppose. I have a two year plan....

On another note, we received some information on Bill Wilson that he was not in good health....do you know anything with regards to updates?


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

I would never spray anything that would have a FULL 2 year plant back restrictions . But if you are spraying on your land ok ,but on rented land No Way


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

It’s a little different on Bermuda Grass.....it’s a fairly expensive process to establish a field, it’s usually marginal land to begin with, and a well maintained field will persist for well over 30 yrs, so most folks don’t rotate anything but a few of us do plant winter grains.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

@ vhaby, I wondered about that too. If it gives 22 months plant interval why spray twice a year. I’m sure weedman will gives us an explanation. He is our all knowing on Rezilon!!!


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

somedevildawg said:


> It's a little different on Bermuda Grass.....it's a fairly expensive process to establish a field, it's usually marginal land to begin with, and a well maintained field will persist for well over 30 yrs, so most folks don't rotate anything but a few of us do plant winter grains.


That's correct there is a place for this herbicide to be used , but the majority of the farmers that read these posts will not want to use this herbicide ever on there land , and i get concerned that there would be a misunderstanding.


----------



## HAYcorey (Jul 22, 2018)

Same here. My field is clean as a whistle. Nothing green. Hope the Bermuda greens up this spring  . Valentines day is not too far off and it won't be long before time to spray.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I have been using rezalon for years under the name avalon. It's the same product but labeled for fruit/nut tree orchards.

Just an FYI to anyone using it, it works really well, so we'll from my experiance that 16 months later it kept ryegrass from germinating, wasn't a bad thing for me but I noticed it. I spray it down my tree rows in my pecan orchard. I tryed it on some end rows in some coastal that was there and it worked awesome with 2% roundup I had in the tank from spraying the orchard. But 16 months later it kept ryegrass from coming up there. Maybe 20% of it came up. So just somthing to keep in the back of your mind. I think it says like 2 years before you can plant a crop on the label.
Also, I wasn't trying to kill the coastal and I knew 2% roundup wasn't going to do anything more than set it back a week. But I killed everything in that coastal and there was not a weed to be found. The coastal there thickens up like I had never seen before in that spot. This was about 2 years ago. I regret doing it there as I always has a good stand of bluebells in that area now not a one. I am curious to see if I get any this year. I think rezalon and chateau are game changers for hayfields.

Also I think the label says it needs a rain within 21 days, I have found anything past 10 or 14 it doesn't work as well. But still better than most anything else on the market.

I also think avalon for orchards allows an ounce an acre or more an acre as compaired to rezilon rate? Can't remember off the top of my head as I have not compaired those labels for a good while now.

After rereading my post I realized it's not called avalon but alion. Lol avalon is a new pecan variety released.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

So, additional updates.....
I have had, in the last couple of weeks, IR that seems to be evading control.....not a whole lot, but it's there. We have been abnormally wet and that may have contributed....I'm going to tank mix Glysophate at 1qt per acre with surfactant (could probably get away with 2-4d if not for the IR....) and see how that does, the IR is only a couple of inches tall now, Bermuda still dormant.....
Even with the return of IR my fields are much cleaner and it's easy to tell just how crappy your sprayer operator is  so I'll clean them up with Gly and tank mix those fields that I'm spraying for crabgrass control.....I'll have to assess next year whether to spray or not......its a pricey chemical that I think it will pay dividends, but for me, the jury is still out......


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

I will take some pictures of alion(same product) that was applied in herbicide strips in my or hard. It was put down stronger as alion label allows more per acre and I probably had quite a bit of overlap. Coastal was not touched by it. But man almost 19 months later very clean. No winter weed germinated this year and it was sprayer in July 2019. Amazing product.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Stxpecans123 said:


> I will take some pictures of alion(same product) that was applied in herbicide strips in my or hard. It was put down stronger as alion label allows more per acre and I probably had quite a bit of overlap. Coastal was not touched by it. But man almost 19 months later very clean. No winter weed germinated this year and it was sprayer in July 2019. Amazing product.


At what rate?


----------



## clowers (Feb 11, 2011)

My sprayer is calibrated and checked, I will put rezilon out this week. I will verify that it is pricy, but if it works, i will be happy.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

@somedevildawg , those are just test strips.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Have not forgot about the pics and getting the rates of the alion (rezlion) been fighting kidney stones and between that trying to get work done. Will try to get that by the end of the week. Sorry for the delay.

Also they were not test strips. I mistyped they were herbicide strips in my orchard. I try to keep the tree row bare dirt year round.


----------

